# E' fatta: Di Maria è del PSG per 65M. Nel fine settimana negli USA.



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2015)

Bomba dalla Francia, firmata France Football: accordo PSG-M.United! Di Maria passerà ai parigini per 65M di euro. Nel week end l'argentino raggiungerà la squadra francese negli USA. Seguono aggiornamenti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Francia, firmata France Football: accordo PSG-M.United! Di Maria passerà ai parigini per 65M di euro. Nel week end l'argentino raggiungerà la squadra francese negli USA. Seguono aggiornamenti.


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Bentornato Zlatan

Mi spiace Angel vada a non vincere niente in Europa al PSG


----------



## pennyhill (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bentornato Zlatan
> 
> *Mi spiace Angel vada a non vincere niente in Europa al PSG*



Va via Zlatan, hanno qualche speranza in più.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Va via Zlatan, hanno qualche speranza in più.



 grande


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Francia, firmata France Football: accordo PSG-M.United! Di Maria passerà ai parigini per 65M di euro. Nel week end l'argentino raggiungerà la squadra francese negli USA. Seguono aggiornamenti.





ottimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Francia, firmata France Football: accordo PSG-M.United! Di Maria passerà ai parigini per 65M di euro. Nel week end l'argentino raggiungerà la squadra francese negli USA. Seguono aggiornamenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bentornato Zlatan
> 
> Mi spiace Angel vada a non vincere niente in Europa al PSG


PSG campione d'Europa


----------



## Alex (23 Luglio 2015)

Speriamo sblocchi Ibra


----------



## DannySa (23 Luglio 2015)

Torna a casa King Zlatan.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Luglio 2015)

Allora arriva IBRA.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Francia, firmata France Football: accordo PSG-M.United! Di Maria passerà ai parigini per 65M di euro. Nel week end l'argentino raggiungerà la squadra francese negli USA. Seguono aggiornamenti.



Annuncio di Ibra alle firme di Bee?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Annuncio di Ibra alle firme di Bee?



Sarebbe un buon inizio.


----------



## DannySa (23 Luglio 2015)

Comunque chi si priva di Ibra ha solo da perderci, speriamo possa riportarci in alto da subito in modo da rendere meno difficile il ritorno ad un livello decente e competitivo.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Luglio 2015)

Sto pregando in tutte le lingue che quello che noi tutti speriamo si realizzi....


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Comunque chi si priva di Ibra ha solo da perderci, speriamo possa riportarci in alto da subito in modo da rendere meno difficile il ritorno ad un livello decente e competitivo.



Non è vero, al Psg penso vada bene questa cosa.


----------



## DannySa (23 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è vero, al Psg penso vada bene questa cosa.



Va bè ovvio, stanno cominciando a sbustare e ad incollare le figurine.
Ripeto, dominanti come Ibra non ce ne sono, quindi speriamo bene...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bentornato Zlatan
> 
> Mi spiace Angel vada a non vincere niente in Europa al PSG



Mmm io invece mi sto splendinizzando e penso che se continuano così prima o poi la vinceranno. Pure per il fatto che ogni anno, dal 90, la Champions la vince una squadra diversa da quella di prima, e, aggiungo, che come abbiamo sottolineato diverse volte, oggi se la giocano le solite 4-5 (Real, Barca, Bayern in primis) e qualche sorpresa (Juve, Atletico, Borussia).


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> *Va bè ovvio, stanno cominciando a sbustare e ad incollare le figurine.*
> Ripeto, dominanti come Ibra non ce ne sono, quindi speriamo bene...



Danny


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è vero, al Psg penso vada bene questa cosa.



Esatto. Perdono un Ibra (fortissimo per carità), ma 34enne con un ingaggio assurdo, per prendere il centrocampista più devastante al mondo.


----------



## Black (23 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Francia, firmata France Football: accordo PSG-M.United! Di Maria passerà ai parigini per 65M di euro. Nel week end l'argentino raggiungerà la squadra francese negli USA. Seguono aggiornamenti.



ZLATAN 10!!!


----------



## S T B (23 Luglio 2015)

notizia meravigliosa. Stasera mi sono divertito a leggere i tifosi turchi nella pagina del psg. Scrivevano: vieni al Galatasaray, facciamo la champions league, mentre il Milan


----------



## S T B (23 Luglio 2015)

ma se Honda si rifiuta di lasciare la numero 10?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Luglio 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> ma se Honda si rifiuta di lasciare la numero 10?




...non credo che avrebbe il coraggio di dirlo ad Ibra.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Luglio 2015)

Piano piano si avvicina Ibra.


----------



## Snake (23 Luglio 2015)

in un anno Di Maria ha mosso praticamente 140 mil


----------



## Danielsan (23 Luglio 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> ma se Honda si rifiuta di lasciare la numero 10?



Ibra gli fa gli occhi a pera


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2015)

Di Maria è stato intelligente a capire che la Premier non fa per lui.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Luglio 2015)

Ora si che il suo ritorno e' davvero vicino.
Ed io al so pensiero ho gia' cambiato (calcisticamente parlando) umore..


----------



## Torros (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bentornato Zlatan
> 
> Mi spiace Angel vada a non vincere niente in Europa al PSG



meglio l'Arsenal, molto meglio per vincere..


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> meglio l'Arsenal



Assolutamente, l'Arsenal l'ha fatta una finale negli ultimi 9 anni, aspetto quella del PSG


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, l'Arsenal l'ha fatta una finale negli ultimi 9 anni, aspetto quella del PSG



Esatto, e spero che la prossima che farà l'Arsenal sia quella buona.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Francia, firmata France Football: accordo PSG-M.United! Di Maria passerà ai parigini per 65M di euro. Nel week end l'argentino raggiungerà la squadra francese negli USA. Seguono aggiornamenti.



Roba che con i prezzi che girano è il colpo del secolo


Peccato non avere appeal, ce lo saremmo potuti permettere, ma ci vorrà almeno una stagione per fare colpi del genere.



Renegade ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, l'Arsenal l'ha fatta una finale negli ultimi 9 anni, aspetto quella del PSG


e chi ha vinto più titoli negli ultimi 10 anni ? 



Jino ha scritto:


> Di Maria è stato intelligente a capire che *Van Gaal è pazzo*



fixed


----------



## Renegade (24 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Roba che con i prezzi che girano è il colpo del secolo
> 
> 
> Peccato non avere appeal, ce lo saremmo potuti permettere, ma ci vorrà almeno una stagione per fare colpi del genere.
> ...




Dove le vedi UTD, Chelsea, City, Liverpool ecc in Ligue 1? Allora anche il Celtic ha più titoli del PSG


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Francia, firmata France Football: accordo PSG-M.United! Di Maria passerà ai parigini per 65M di euro. Nel week end l'argentino raggiungerà la squadra francese negli USA. Seguono aggiornamenti.



Ottimo, speriarmo che si faccia in questo modo e non con l'inserimento di Cavani altrimenti siamo fregati.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bomba dalla Francia, firmata France Football: accordo PSG-M.United! Di Maria passerà ai parigini per 65M di euro. Nel week end l'argentino raggiungerà la squadra francese negli USA. Seguono aggiornamenti.



L'hanno pagato un milione al kg


----------

